# Nikon 200-500 Shots



## bulldurham (Nov 18, 2015)

You get a new lens (Nikon 200-500 5.6) via UPS and rainy, crappy no light weather or not, off you go...

1 Great Egret 






 2 Simon Says


 
3 Snowy Egret




Twins - Snowy Egrets


 
ISO 1250 F:5.6 @ 1/320 at 500mm 4 PM CST


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice. Been looking at that lens.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2015)

Not too shabby! Looks very promising to me...nice to see some detail way out there at the edges of the frame. I'm looking forward to seeing what this thing can do.


----------



## John Hunt (Nov 19, 2015)

That lens looks like a keeper.


----------



## baturn (Nov 19, 2015)

Very nice, especially #3.


----------



## Tuckerjr (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice. This post pretty much makes my decision easier & I will be purchasing this lens tomorrow


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice group of shots!


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 19, 2015)

Dang..  those are good


----------



## Hunter58 (Nov 19, 2015)

Not bad at all.  Can't wait to see what you get in some really nice light.


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 20, 2015)

I got to shoot again a few minutes before I had to go teach a class. Light was "better" but not good and it was late afternoon, to boot. The first shot is at 1/1250 because the wind was flipping those feathers around quite a bit and while I wanted to show the "fluff," I didn't want them to get lost. The second, the Belted Kingfisher..well, we all know what little monsters they are to catch. This one was out about 40-45 feet and in full afterburner. I got him at ISO 400, f:/7.1 at 1/3200 at 480mm. I am starting to get the hang of capturing BIF with this lens but have had precious little time to really get out and shoot the lens.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2015)

This thing looks like a pretty decent optic.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Loving the first Egret portrait!  SWEETNESS.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 20, 2015)

The lens IQ looks pretty good, even wide open.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like u got some pretty good glass.  Got some nice egret shots.


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 20, 2015)

BD, very nice shots.  Looks like that lens is a definite keeper.

WesternGuy


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 20, 2015)

Very nice. So sharp and 3d looking. The bokeh is choice in #1 in post 10. Great skill in getting that speedy king. 

I trust your digging that glass...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens I don't need another lens 

Well maybe I do 

Beautiful shots !!!!


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 23, 2015)

Mebbe you does, mebbe you doesn't but if you buy from B&H, you get a 30 day tryout...just to see, ya know.


----------



## Tuckerjr (Nov 23, 2015)

I broke down & purchased the 200-500. I had to do some serious explaining to the fiancé why I needed this [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## ByronBrant (Nov 23, 2015)

The


----------

